# Cherry Mill



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 9, 2011)

A cherry Mill, 10" with a lacquer finish


----------



## jbswearingen (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow.  That look really elegant and regal.  Very classy.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 9, 2011)

*Love* the simple, graceful shape. 

NPMGJ!


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 9, 2011)

thewishman said:


> *Love* the simple, graceful shape.
> 
> NPMGJ!


 
DITTO! Jim, wishman took the words out of my mouth


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 9, 2011)

Good looking mill. Love the shape. Nice job.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 9, 2011)

+1 on graceful and elegant.  Simple is never as simple as it looks ;-)

  -Barry


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful, elegant, royally simplistic and fully functionally useful.  In other words, as close to perfect as humanly possible.

charles


----------



## Finatic (Dec 9, 2011)

Very Elegant.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 9, 2011)

Simplicity at it very finest.


----------



## crabcreekind (Dec 9, 2011)

Sweet shape, ill tell my dad to try that shape.


----------



## TreeBits (Dec 9, 2011)

very nice lines


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks every one, I am very humbled by your kind words...


----------



## alphageek (Dec 10, 2011)

Jim, I love this!  I reminds me of a lighthouse.   I could see this being an instant sell to anyone who loves lighthouses (and living near Lake Michigan I can tell you there are lots of lighthouse fans).


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 12, 2011)

Jim, this is the most handsome peppermill I've seen!!! The light house camparison is spot on. Well done.


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Dec 12, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece, very easy to look at.

I'm just starting to gather what I need to try mills. Is there a brass washer or spacer between the top and body? or am I seeing a bead that is catching the light and looks like brass?

Chris


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 13, 2011)

outside of the mill itself, which is gorgeous, I realized how you were photographing it. That is also a fine work of art.

Your sharing this has instantly me made me better.


----------



## Fred (Dec 13, 2011)

Jim, this is an excellent turning of a pepper mill. The shape is very functional and the finish is spot on for this piece of wood. Keep up the great work. :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Dec 13, 2011)

Very elegant looking Pepper Mill..


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 13, 2011)

Handsome. Very handsome. Nice pic, too.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks again every one, I am very happy with the results..  I have started to turn the cap now with the body, turning the body first, then allowing friction to hold the cap on while i turn the final shape.  Getting the cap proportion right was always my challenge this method worked for me.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 13, 2011)

WoodWorkinthe530 said:


> That is a beautiful piece, very easy to look at.
> 
> I'm just starting to gather what I need to try mills. Is there a brass washer or spacer between the top and body? or am I seeing a bead that is catching the light and looks like brass?
> 
> Chris



There is no spacer, it is a step I turned on the body to off set the cap, just trying something to see if it would add to the look.


----------

